# Salting meats, advice please.



## Addie (Nov 10, 2015)

I know about salting beef and letting it stand to bring out the flavor. 

Scott bought two 2" thick pork chops today. Does the salting apply to pork as well? I wanted to salt them before I wrapped them individually for the freezer, but wasn't sure. of the salting, so I didn't do it. 

Any feedback on this question?


----------



## jennyema (Nov 10, 2015)

This question is answered by the Cooks Illustrated people in this month's edition.

They tested it on chicken but I'm guessing it will work for pork, too.

https://www.cooksillustrated.com/how_tos/9716-when-to-treat-chicken-before-or-after-freezing

I usually brine my pork before I freeze it, if Im freezing it


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 11, 2015)

So basically it's a mistake to buy the bags of already frozen breasts.  They tend to be more economical per pound, even if you figure in the added weight loss, but don't have the same quality after cooking.  Probably not as good for a dish where the protein is the star, but not much difference if used in a mixture of other ingredients which subsume the chicken.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 11, 2015)

I have never used any salt prior to freezing.
I have never heard of doing this.
I have heard of salting, resting, rinsing and cooking beef, pork or fowl after it thawed, but never before freezing.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 11, 2015)

jennyema said:


> This question is answered by the Cooks Illustrated people in this month's edition.
> 
> They tested it on chicken but I'm guessing it will work for pork, too.
> 
> ...




This is good to know.  Thanks Jen.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 11, 2015)

I always brine my pork chops before freezing. 

I'll never eat another chop that hasn't been brined.

 I don't buy chicken breasts because I think they are nearly flavorless.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 11, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> I always brine my pork chops before freezing.
> 
> I'll never eat another chop that hasn't been brined.



I'm going to have to try that. Do you put anything in the brine other than salt? How long do you brine them?



> I don't buy chicken breasts because I think they are nearly flavorless.


Agreed, and they are expensive.


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 11, 2015)

taxlady said:


> Agreed, and they are expensive.



Actually not so bad if you buy them bone in.  Boneless and skinless is more expensive, and is less tasty.  If you cook chicken skin on, then remove it before eating, you get more flavor without significantly more fat.  

The hard part for me is not eating the tastiest part of the bird.


----------



## Addie (Nov 11, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> I always brine my pork chops before freezing.
> 
> I'll never eat another chop that hasn't been brined.
> 
> ...


----------



## taxlady (Nov 11, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> Actually not so bad if you buy them bone in.  Boneless and skinless is more expensive, and is less tasty.  If you cook chicken skin on, then remove it before eating, you get more flavor without significantly more fat.
> 
> The hard part for me is not eating the tastiest part of the bird.


That's only worthwhile if you like the white meat.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 11, 2015)

taxlady said:


> I'm going to have to try that. Do you put anything in the brine other than salt? How long do you brine them?
> 
> Agreed, and they are expensive.



Taxi, we only buy thick chops. It's a lot easier to keep them from over cooking. I don't add anything but Kosher salt to the water. The ratio is 1/4 cup Kosher salt to 4 cups of water, and I brine them for 3 or 4 hrs before patting them dry and freezing them. When you cook them, you can add what ever herbs you may like such as garlic, pepper, etc. This works perfectly for us.

Unlike breasts, thighs just naturally don't need to be brined as they are always juicy and full of flavor.
If I preferred breasts, I certainly would brine them to improve them. The frozen breast bags often are injected with salt water in processing so you're buying frozen salt water at the price of chicken meat.


----------



## cinisajoy (Nov 11, 2015)

Here by the time you add in bone weight, boneless,  skinless breasts wind up being the same price on the actual meat.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 11, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> I always brine my pork chops before freezing.
> 
> I'll never eat another chop that hasn't been brined.
> 
> I don't buy chicken breasts because I think they are nearly flavorless.



Bone-in, skin-on breasts are actually pretty good, roasted or grilled. I think of them as a neutral medium to which I add flavor, like beans, pasta and rice.

Putting herbs and spices under the skin, then roasting or grilling makes them really succulent. I even made boneless, skinless chicken breasts recently - seasoned them with salt and Penzey's Mural of Flavor and let them sit for about half an hour, then browned them in a saute pan and put them in the oven to finish cooking. 

I've also poached them in water, salt and herbs, especially bay leaf, for use in other foods like chicken enchiladas or chicken salad. They taste quite good that way.


----------



## Addie (Nov 11, 2015)

I bought a day old BBQ chicken at Market Basket for the sole purpose of making chicken salad for sandwiches. Used some breast, some leg, froze the rest. It is the only time I use the breast meat.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 11, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Bone-in, skin-on breasts are actually pretty good, roasted or grilled. I think of them as a neutral medium to which I add flavor, like beans, pasta and rice.
> 
> Putting herbs and spices under the skin, then roasting or grilling makes them really succulent. I even made boneless, skinless chicken breasts recently - seasoned them with salt and Penzey's Mural of Flavor and let them sit for about half an hour, then browned them in a saute pan and put them in the oven to finish cooking.
> 
> *I've also poached them in water, salt and herbs, especially bay leaf, for use in other foods like chicken enchiladas or chicken salad. They taste quite good that way.*



Do you brine your breasts GG? 

I'd agree that sometimes breast meat has it's place in my kitchen, chicken salad or enchiladas for example. It just looks nicer for one thing, and all the sauce and such solves the dryness issues.

My dearest friend won't let dark meat touch her lips. I love her anyway.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 11, 2015)

No, I don't have the patience  I do usually dry-brine - I just season heavily with salt and whatever else and let it sit for a while, or marinate, which is similar to brining.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 11, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> If I preferred breasts, I certainly would brine them to improve them. The frozen breast bags often are injected with salt water in processing so you're buying frozen salt water at the price of chicken meat.



So, in effect, these chicken breasts are already brined. Brining adds salt and helps the meat retain moisture. The injection process does  the same thing.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 11, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> So, in effect, these chicken breasts are already brined. Brining adds salt and helps the meat retain moisture. The injection process does  the same thing.



Yup, that would be correct GG.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 11, 2015)

A good brine will have both salt and sugar as the basic ingredients.

The other stuff: herbs, spices, broth, juice etch to yaste


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 12, 2015)

jennyema said:


> A good brine will have both salt and sugar as the basic ingredients.
> 
> The other stuff: herbs, spices, broth, juice etch to yaste



Opinions differ about a "good brine", although sugar is not necessary in a brine, but I agree some use it. Personally, I just  don't see the need.


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 12, 2015)

taxlady said:


> That's only worthwhile if you like the white meat.



Some prefer the healthier aspects of white meat.  My wife calls thighs "greasy and disgusting" - won't eat anything but breast and wing - while I'm a dark meat kinda guy.  It means that the whole bird gets eaten anyway.  

I usually buy my chicken whole and cut it up myself.  That way it's less expensive and I get the back pieces for my stock pot.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 12, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> Some prefer the healthier aspects of white meat.  My wife calls thighs "greasy and disgusting" - won't eat anything but breast and wing - while I'm a dark meat kinda guy.  It means that the whole bird gets eaten anyway.
> 
> I usually buy my chicken whole and cut it up myself.  That way it's less expensive and I get the back pieces for my stock pot.


Same thing at my house. I buy whole chicken. Stirling doesn't like anything but breast. I like dark meat and wings. Yup, good stuff for the stock pot in a whole chicken.


----------



## eranils31 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi , 

When you buy pork meat ,it is already injected with brine but it's not actually real salt like table salt ,we talking about "nitrited salt" or pink salt( don't know the english name). 

The purpose is to keep moisture like it was said before and it gives a nice clear pink color to the meat.  The hidden reason is to sell as much water as possible.... at the meat price!   . Be aware that this method is used for poultry cuts and  fish fillet!

 I' ve had once some meat directly slaughtered buy the farmers themselves and I found out that the meat real color is more grey than pink. 

For the other meats , I lightly salt them a while before  cooking time  to develop  a better taste .  

It is said that the salt causes the vitamines and nutriment to escape from the meat. 

Ok , but....

When you sear the piece of pork or whatever , the salt is already inside and really improves the taste. 
In fact , this method is using much less salt which is really healthier....
After years , i didn't find a better solution...


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 12, 2015)

eranils31 said:


> It is said that the salt causes the vitamines and nutriment to escape from the meat.



Hi. I've read quite a bit about food science and chemistry and have never heard that. Where did you hear it?


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 12, 2015)

Salting before freezing was my question.  Never heard of it and in fact I heard many years ago to never season meat before freezing.
What am I missing?  Whats the deal?  I am humbly asking.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 12, 2015)

RB, I guess I don't understand why you're so puzzled by hearing something for the first time. There's no mystery. I learn something new nearly every day here. I've been brining pork and freezing it for ages with great results.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 12, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> Salting before freezing was my question.  Never heard of it and in fact I heard many years ago to never season meat before freezing.
> What am I missing?  Whats the deal?  I am humbly asking.



There are lots of old ideas about cooking and food storage that have been disproven by careful testing. 

Michael Ruhlman suggests salting  pork when you bring it home from the store. #1, it will season the meat, #2,it's will help the meat retain moisture, and #3, it will inhibit the growth of bacteria, thus preserving it for a few more days. I would guess the same thing applies with freezing, although the seasoning aspect will stop while it's actually frozen.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 12, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> Salting before freezing was my question.  Never heard of it and in fact I heard many years ago to never season meat before freezing.
> What am I missing?  Whats the deal?  I am humbly asking.


What GG said.

And, it may have been said in the days before we had proper freezers that freeze to -18°C (0°F). Saturated salt water freezes at -21.°C (-6.0°F). Probably it just didn't freeze properly in the old freezer sections of fridges.


----------



## Chef Munky (Nov 12, 2015)

In defense of RB.I didn't know about salting before freezing either.
I've been wondering why myself.Now I know.

My Mother never did it.She didn't like to cook either and let you know it to.

We buy our meats from the local butcher shop.When I place an order it's a usually a $400.00 deal. When I get the pick up call the order is already frozen.By then it's a little late to be doing that.


----------

